# Acer Aspire 5750G erkennt Headset nicht



## Gonzberg (28. Oktober 2012)

Liebe Foren-Gemeinde,


vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee zu dem Thema:

Habe heute zum ersten Mal mein Headset an das Notebook angeschlossen und schnell gemerkt, dass dieses nicht erkannt wird.
Genauer gesagt, wird der Kopfhörer nicht erkannt, das Mikrofon schon.

In der Systemsteuerung sind unter Audio-Geräten nur die Lautsprecher des Notebooks aufgeführt, sonst nichts.
Der installierte Realtek Treiber ist der aktuellste, den aus auch auf der Acer HP gibt.. 6.0.1.6339

Im Realtek HD Audio Manager findet sich auch keine Einstellung, die Kopfhörer betreffen

Im Netz finde ich viele ähnliche Themen, jedoch oft ohne Lösungsvorschlag, bzw. der Verweis auf aktuelle Treiber.
Allerdings ist der bei mir ja schon aktuell.
Wie es mit einem allgemeinen Treiber von Realtek selber ausschaut - keine Ahnung, welchen man da nehmen sollte und obs ratsam ist.

Jemand ne Idee?


Danke und Grüße,

Pat


----------



## fadade (29. Oktober 2012)

Gonzberg schrieb:


> Im Realtek HD Audio Manager findet sich auch keine Einstellung, die Kopfhörer betreffen


 Das ist immer so eine Sache ... ich habe auch diverse Geräte mit Realtek-Sound und merkwürdigerweise sind die Auswahlmöglichkeiten dort fast immer verschieden 
Hast du mal den Treiber direkt von Realtek versucht? (PCGH bietet den hier auch irgendwo an).

- Funktioniert der Kopfhörer an anderen Systemen einwandfrei?
- Wird denn z.B. ein 2.1-System erkannt, wenn es eingesteckt wird? (könnte ja auch sein, dass der Anschluss im Notebook defekt ist ...)


----------

